# New Hunter, needs some help



## adam1228 (Mar 3, 2011)

Hello all,

I have recently decided that I want to learn game bird, waterfowl, and small game hunting.

I don't have any of the equipment yet, but I have plenty of resources available to buy what I need. Being inexperienced, I don't want to just start buying stuff.

Really, I'm looking for a new hobby, and some new friends. All of my hunting buddies are focused on big game, and they mostly live out of state anyway. Not really sure where to start here. I'm looking for people who have experience and would be willing to help out a new guy. I'm willing to pay my share of gas, expenses, food etc for an individual, group or hunting club that would be willing to take in a new guy and share some knowledge. Even if it's just to come along on a couple hunts, or even some target shooting, to learn some techniques would be helpful. Again, I'm definitely willing to contribute financially to someone who would be willing to help.

I live in SLC, but I would be happy to travel around northern Utah. 

I do have a lot of outdoors experience, mostly hiking and camping. I have a lot of experience with firearms also, but not much with shotguns. It really would be kind of a ground floor thing, but I learn quickly.

Thanks!


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

PM sent.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

1) Buy a 12 g shotgun with a full choke, take it out a shoot it until you are comfortable with it. Buy some good "turkey" ammo...marked that way on the box.
2) Buy some camo..must have face mask!
3) Start watching any and all the "turkey hunting" stuff you have time for. Lot of good stuff on YouTube. These shows will teach you a lot about calling, setting up etc. Ask us guys questions...most of use will help if we can. But ask specific questions...ie..when do turkeys?..what do turkeys?...questions like that.
4) Keep asking around about "where to go"...even if people won't tell you exactly, you will get some good tips. 
5) Start scouting around. Even though turkeys move around...up the mountain...as spring progresses, you need to find turkeys first of all. 
6) Find a hunting friend...even if he/she is a big a rookie as you...just makes it more fun. Truly, the best teacher is time spent in the field. Good luck


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I’ll expand on BP’s suggestions.
Better get that shotgun with choke tubes so that you can change chokes as you switch bird species, you will not want a full choke for waterfowl or most upland birds.

Along with that camo, learn to set still for long periods of time, any movement is your enemy when turkey hunting. You will want to invest in a good butt pad to set on.

I can hook you up with a couple turkey VHS tapes if you want. PM me.

Get a call and start practicing with it as soon as you can, stick to the basic sounds to start, cluck and yelps.


----------



## adam1228 (Mar 3, 2011)

Hey, thanks for the help guys. 

Bret, PM will be coming.

Mojo1, bBPturkeys and anyone else who wants to chime in...reccomendations on a good, versatile shotgun? I've been looking online, seems that the Remington 870 and the Mossberg 590 are both good entry level type guns with some versatility. What others should I be looking at? And if anyone has a used one they would be willing to part with, I could go for something like that to get my feet wet.

Thanks again.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

You absolutely cannot go wrong with the Remington 870, they have withstood the test of time. If you are looking for a used one, probably no better place to find one than KSL’s classified.


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

A big +1 For the 870, I have other guns that I like but for a good DEPENDABLE tough as nails gun you just cant go wrong!! I have dragged mine through mud, droped it in water and had a poor cleaning history with that gun but it still shoots fine. If I could find a dress for it I might even take her out on a Friday night :lol: . Dont tell the wife !


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

My 870...bought 'er in 1961, still going strong and seems like it's the one I reach for still today.


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

+1 on the 870. Best pump action shotgun made. It was my first gun that I bought and 20 years later I own lots of guns but my 870 is still my most used and by far most versatile. I have 3 different barrels for it and I use it for hunting everything from doves to elk.

When you are ready for a .22 get the Ruger 10/22. This was my second gun I purchased, and second most used gun I own today.


----------



## smorley24 (Mar 14, 2011)

I am also new to the turkey hunt and am interested if anyone knows where there might good areas to look for turkeys in Central Utah. Also what is the best way to find turkeys once you have a good general area to search. Any advice someone could give me would be great. 
Thanks,


----------

